

Pixar's gender problem - hernan7
http://vastpublicindifference.blogspot.com/2008/06/pixars-gender-problem.html

======
unalone
Flagged. This is a lot of biased rambling. Assigning arbitrary low scores
because the main character's never female? Maybe the fact that Pixar has a
strong male team of writers/animators makes them feel like they are better
able to write from the male perspective? Or is it sexist for men to favor
writing men? Why don't more female writer/animators enter the scene? Then to
knock them for finally _having_ a female lead because it's a fairy tale?
Christ.

Why not pick on Dreamworks? They don't have that many female lead movies
either, not in their animation. And David Lynch didn't have many female leads
either, not until his movie with the lesbian lovemaking scene. Coen Brothers?
Stanley Kubrick? All sexists?

~~~
Chocobean
perhaps the only insightful comment from the entire rant is that "males are
general, females are particular."

an exploration into why this seems to be upheld in the minds of most people
would be way more interesting than her rant that Pixar must be sexist for
thinking the same way as the rest of the human race.

Pixar is a company that tells identifiable human stories mostly with non-human
living creatures and animated inanimate objects. Giving them "generic human"
properties in order to appeal to the general human condition just seem like
common sense.

In fact, I am way more disturbed by the fact that most male characters in
recent stories are portrayed as weak, flawed and/or immoral, and that most
female characters are the embodiment of kindness, good sense and smarts. There
may be more male characters, but are any of them adequate role models for our
male youth?

------
meredydd
I feel the need to pull up a quote from the comments, attributed to a Pixar
executive (in a social setting):

 _"Gee," he said, "that's something we wrestle with all the time. We're very
aware of it and we're trying to change. But sometimes it's just so hard to
find a way to justify adding a female character to the story."_

If that quote doesn't singlehandedly demonstrate the accuracy of this
article's analysis, I don't know what evidence possibly could.

